# Cistus essential oil



## Hmg_soap (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello

I am a new member of this forum, and I am new to soapmaking. Have been soaping for about a year now.

I have come across cistus essential oil (sometimes called labdanum) and I absolutely love the smell, i smells like amber. 

However, I couldnt find a source that shows how much percent is safe to use in CP soap. 

Does anyone have an idea? 

Regards,
Hmg


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 24, 2019)

Welcome, Hmg_soap! According to my Essential Oil Safety manual, Labdanum EO (which comes from the gum of the leaves of cistus ladanifer) seems pretty safe. My book says that Labdanum has no known hazards and no known contraindications. It contains no known carcinogens, is non-toxic, and non-phototoxic. When tested undiluted at 8% on 25 volunteers it was non-irritating and non-sensitizing.

On the other hand, if you have the type of  Cistus EO that comes from the flowering plant (instead of the gum from the leaves), it can cause skin sensitization if the oil becomes oxidized (because of it's higher content of xPinene in it as compared to the amount of the same component present Labdanum). It is recommended to store this type in a dark, airtight bottle in the refrigerator with the addition of an antioxidant added to the bottle in order to avoid skin sensitization.


IrishLass


----------



## Hmg_soap (Jul 27, 2019)

Dear Irishlass
Thank you for the reply!

The essential oil I purchased is labdanum EO from the leaves of cistus ladanifer. Glad to hear that it is safe to use even at 8%!

I think I would go ahead and use it at 3% in my soaps.

It would be great if I can hear about other soap maker’s opinions regarding this EO!

Thanks again,
Hmg[/QUOTE]


----------

